# General > Business >  Caithness Horizons Staff Gain Cultural  Heritage Award

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Caithness Horizons Staff Gain Cultural  Heritage Award*

A group of five staff members from Caithness Horizons have successfully completed an EDI National Award in Cultural and Heritage Venue Operations.  Caithness Horizons is the only museum in the Highlands to have staff that have achieved this award.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

